# ICS Blue color?



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm trying to make some app icons for my home screens and wanted to know what the exact "code number" for the ics blue is so I can match them together.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

HerroMoto said:


> I'm trying to make some app icons for my home screens and wanted to know what the exact "code number" for the ics blue is so I can match them together.


33B5E5 is the color.


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Googled it. 33b5e5
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

